# Gate build questions



## Jomanchu (Mar 14, 2012)

Ok please let me me know if if this is a bad idea. I have an area next to my garage which only has a 4 foot wide access gate. I am going to make a double swinging gate so I can pull a trailer/boat etc. on the side of garage. From post to post it is 14 feet. Nice solid 4x4 posts already there. I have purchased a 10' (measures 9.5') and 4'(measures 3.5') lite weight cattle gates. Was going to install gates and use brackets to attach 1x4 to the cattle gate and the wood pickets would attach to the 1x4. The reason I went with the 10 and 4 foot was that they must swing in opposite direction due to limited access. Any suggestions would be great. Thanks. Joe


----------



## ntezbnchz (Jan 17, 2012)

take photos of the area in question... a double gate would be best for pulling stuff in and out of the yard, but your construction ideas might not work depends on how much weight you plan to load onto the light weight cattle gates honestly....


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

Having the gates rest on something where they meet will reduce sagging. The load will be supported by the block (or whatever you use) and not the post and hinges.


----------



## Jomanchu (Mar 14, 2012)

I do think the double gate would be nice. Hopefully the pic loaded. The side closest to the garage (4') will need to swing back and the outside 10 footer will swing out towards street.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

You may find that you might have to move your bbq collection.....


.


----------



## CharlesRab (May 24, 2012)

I would attach the larger gate to the house and find a way to attach post to house to keep it from leaning. The other side with the four foot gate shouldn't give you too much of an issue as long as it is deep enough. I actually used six by six post on my corners and they haven't moved at all.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jomanchu (Mar 14, 2012)

BBQ pits will be relocated. I would attach the 10 footer to the house but if I swing it out or in it would limited my access.


----------



## seaark (May 23, 2010)

i installed same gates just longer one was 10 ft the other was 6ft ,same gates you have , i went to mccoys lumber and purchased wheels that mount inside tube , mounted gate on 4x4 set 4ft deep attached gate with supplied hardware . to attach pickets I screwed 1x4 to gates horizontal bars and the attached pickets . both gates get used often and the do not sag at all even with extra weight. will try to post pics


----------



## Jomanchu (Mar 14, 2012)

Exactly where I got them and same idea. Need to get the wheels.


----------



## CharlesRab (May 24, 2012)

Yea if you can't swap gates around then put something under them while they are closed to keep weight off posts and you should be good. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jomanchu (Mar 14, 2012)

Great job guys. Ton of help will post pics.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Put a wheel on the gates so they roll on them when you open and close them. Plastic ones like old lawnmower wheels would work. 


-mac-


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

I would think that you would need something bigger than the 4x4. It would work for the short time but i would either put a metal post or a bigger wooden post. 
A brick or two to hold the gates weight will not be a bad idea. 


Cody C


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

You can always mount either a spring loaded wheel or skid foot on the end of the long section to take some of the weight off of the hinges.


----------



## duhunter (Nov 17, 2009)

i would definitively use a 4x6-8 post, set the post as deep as you can. I would also just use 1-1/4" tek screws to mount the pickets to the gates. It will make them even lighter by doing that. Forget all about the wheels unless you plan on use the ten foot gate often. But put a brick under it while it being used.

pm: me if you anything else i work for a whole sale fence supply company in north houston.


----------



## Jomanchu (Mar 14, 2012)

Main reason I posted here. Great advice everyone. My dad is flying in on Sat so he will be my extra set of hands. The 10 footer will rarely be used. I probably should have posted before I started buying stuff. Duhunter, I will hit you up with any other needs. I really want to keep the 4x4 that are concreted in the ground and not pull them to put in bigger ones. Also gonna try and reuse as much of old fence wood as I can. I am cheap. I will post pics of the final creation. Thanks.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

never mind, didnt see whole post. 


but was going to say splitting it in half will give you less pull on fence, look at these I did they are super light and will never sag. keep in mind this gate will almost tripple in weight if wet.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=299864&highlight=gate


----------

